# Consommation internet en temps réel



## grenad91 (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, je me demandais s'il existe un logiciel pour Mac afin de connaître sa consommation internet en temps réel? (Je cherche depuis une bonne heure déjà mais je ne trouve rien de concluant)

Ou encore un logiciel pouvant détecter les intrus sur mon réseau? 

(Je suis connectée via mon Wifi mais depuis quelques jours j'ai remarqué que ma consommation internet, en fait en amont, est assez exagérée surtout vu le fait que je n'utilise pratiquement pas l'internet -je ne télécharge rien, je ne regarde/écoute ni vidéo/musique en ligne, pourtant on me dit que la quantité de données transférées en amont a augmenté de 10 Go depuis samedi. -je suis avec Electronic Box pour l'internet- habituellement, ma consommation internet ne dépassait jamais 1 Go par jour amont + aval., ma consommation maximum est de 50 Go et je suis rendue à  57 Go. Pour le téléphone, j'utilise Magic Jack, je croyais que c'était ça qui consommait beaucoup par contre je ne l'ai utilisé ni samedi, ni dimanche et pourtant ça a grimpé en flèche.)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider??   S.v.p.. !!!!


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur le Mac, on peut voir la volumétrie globale (entrante et sortante, et en temps réel) depuis le démarrage de la machine en lançant le Moniteur d'activité (dans le dossier applications, puis cliquer sur l'onglet réseau).
Maintenant, on ne peut pas différencier les flux locaux (s'il y en a) des fux internet.
Perso, j'utilise VirusBarrier (payant) qui permet (entre autres) de voir la volumétrie par type de flux, de les historiser, etc.... 
Mais, dans les deux cas, ça ne concerne que les flux entrants et sortants du Mac.

Je ne pense pas que c'est ce que vous voulez...
J'ai l'impression que vous voulez savoir ce qui passe (en wifi) par votre box, et s'il n'y a pas un intrus...
Je n'ai pas d'Electronic Box, mais je pense qu'en vous connectant sur l'interface d'administration de celle-ci, il doit y avoir moyen de voir des choses.
Par exemple, les adresses mac des machines connectées sur la box. Il faudrait référencer toutes les adresses mac des machines de votre réseau local. Si dans la box, il y a une (ou des) adresse mac inconnue, c'est l'intrus.
Il suffira alors de filtrer cette adresse mac dans la box pour l'interdire.

Il faut aussi que votre connexion wifi soit sécurisée par une clé WPA (une clé wep est facilement cassable).


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2013)

La première chose à faire est de changer de clé WPA, de mettre une clé WPA2 et d'activer le filtrage mac, si y a un intrus, ça devrait le calmer.


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2013)

On imagine alors qu'il a trouvé l'intrus et l'a tué  
Tout est bien qui fini bien


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On imagine alors qu'il a trouvé l'intrus et l'a tué
> Tout est bien qui fini bien


Au delà de l'ironie (j'aime bien), ce serait intéressant de savoir pourquoi quelqu'un ne se manifeste plus après avoir posté un sujet. 
Par exemple, grenad91 n'a peut-être pas donné suite a ce post pour diverses raisons:
-Il n'a pas encore eu le temps d'étudier les différentes solutions proposées (tout l'monde ne peut pas être retraité...)
-On lui a donné des pistes qu'il juge nulles (il a peut-être raison...)
-il a eu la réponse à son pb sur un autre forum (possible)
-Il a trouvé tout seul (c'est bien!)
-Il a laissé tomber (Après tout, on peut très bien vivre avec ses pbs)
-Il est dans l'impossibilité de répondre (pour différentes et respectables raisons)

Sur un forum technique, les participants à un sujet ont diverses motivations. Enfin, je crois.
Il y a bien sûr les purs, ceux, compatissants, qui veulent simplement aider leur prochain (c'est noble, mais je n'en suis malheureusement pas...).
Il y a ceux qui sont intéressés également par l'aspect technique et qui essayent de participer dans le cadre de leurs modestes compétences... (j'en suis)
Les premiers n'attendent rien. 
Les seconds, égoistement, voudraient bien savoir comment tout ça c'est terminé 

Mais c'est peut-être un sujet Buvette ?


----------



## Dubky (25 Juillet 2017)

grenad91 a dit:


> Bonjour, je me demandais s'il existe un logiciel pour Mac afin de connaître sa consommation internet en temps réel? (Je cherche depuis une bonne heure déjà mais je ne trouve rien de concluant)
> 
> Ou encore un logiciel pouvant détecter les intrus sur mon réseau?
> 
> ...




Salut ! 

Bon ok j'ai un peu de retard sur le poste je l'avoue, mais c'est en cherchant une réponse à cette question que j'ai réussi à trouver un petit logiciel qui répond, je pense, en partie à tes attentes.

Avec ce logiciel tu as plein d'info sur ta connexion j'espère que ça t'ira 

Voici le lien pour télécharger le logiciel : https://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/

Cordialement

Dubky


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2017)

@Dubky
A quoi bon répondre à un membre qui n'est pas revenu depuis son inscription le 19 mars 2013 ?


----------



## Dubky (25 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> @Dubky
> A quoi bon répondre à un membre qui n'est pas revenu depuis son inscription le 19 mars 2013 ?



Tout simplement si quelqu'un fait comme moi pour trouver des réponses et regarde sur les forums, ce message ne lui était pas seulement adressé, il s'adresse à tous ceux qui passeront par cette page durant leurs recherches


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2017)

iStats ne répond pas à la question de ce membre canadien. Le Moniteur d'activité/Réseau affiche en instantané tout ce qui est envoyé et reçu via internet.


----------



## DomiMacMAn (22 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @Dubky
> A quoi bon répondre à un membre qui n'est pas revenu depuis son inscription le 19 mars 2013 ?


Répondre est toujours utile la preuve


Locke a dit:


> @Dubky
> A quoi bon répondre à un membre qui n'est pas revenu depuis son inscription le 19 mars 2013 ?





Dubky a dit:


> Tout simplement si quelqu'un fait comme moi pour trouver des réponses et regarde sur les forums, ce message ne lui était pas seulement adressé, il s'adresse à tous ceux qui passeront par cette page durant leurs recherches



Tout à fait d'accord, la preuve par 3 ans plus tard ;-) je tombe sur ce sujet et y trouve des réponses très intéressantes. Merci à tous ceux qui prennent de leur temps pour répondre


----------

